# Blood blister?



## Nikki1983 (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello, I have an 8-year-old Chihuahua and last night we noticed a really small spot on her tummy...at the time we thought it was just a scab (she has been known to scratch herself and leave marks). Well today we noticed it had gotten bigger, almost pea-size. We actually thought it was a tick, so my husband attempted to remove it with tweezers. Instead, it just burst with blood....no tick. It doesn't hurt her at all... I cleaned it with warm water and now it's just a red spot on her skin. What could be the cause of this? Just a blood blister? Should I take her to the vet tomorrow?

Thanks for your help. I am so worried.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Sounds like it. Just watch and see if she gets more. Usually blood blisters are caused by a pinching action. If she gets more, then I'd show one to the vet. You did good by washing it off. Please don't burst any new ones. They will heal and reabsorb by themselves.


----------



## Nikki1983 (Oct 14, 2012)

Thank you for your reply. I checked the spot today and it looks like it is clearing up. I will keep a close eye on her.


----------

